# Can't transfer Tivo recordings to computer



## PEB (Jul 30, 2005)

Im looking for help solving my problemI am unable to transfer recordings from Tivo to my computer using TivoToGo. This problem has existed for the past several years, but I was hoping that as software was upgraded that the issue might be solved. I have read numerous threads on Tivo Community and tried most of the recommended solutions, but never with any success.

I have a Tivo Series 2 running the latest softwareversion 7.3.1. On my computer, a Dell Dimension with Windows XP Home Edition with SP2, Ive got Tivo Desktop 2.3a (just recently installed). The setting for transfers is allowed on Tivo and under my account, and the Enable Video Downloads is On. MAK is set properly on both Tivo and Tivo desktop. Transfers are enabled on Tivo site, option on Tivo shows a,a,a.

Ive got a Netgear WGR614v5 wireless router with a D-Link DWL-G120 USB adapter on the Tivo. I updated the firmware for the router last week. No problems connecting to my wifes laptop.

Tivo Desktop sees the Tivo and loads the list of recorded programs. I can select one or more programs to transfer (I usually select just one, and Ive tried to transfer multiple programs of varying sizes), and the transfer process works fine for the first 100MB or so. Then I get an error message saying This recording started transferring but has been interrupted. Tivo Desktop will keep trying to transfer the recording. The transfer never resumes, even if I leave the program running overnight.

I also tried to transfer the programs using a browser to download directly instead of using Tivo Desktop. Pointed the browser at My TiVo IP and logged in with username 'tivo' and my MAK as the password. The browser brought up the various programs on Tivo, but again, the download just stalled when I tried to transfer the files. No error message, just no progress on the download.

I read a fairly recent thread response saying that I agree that the above issue is the cause of the problem. That's what TiVoDesktop uses to connect to your box and pull down the Now Playing List. If you can't connect to it with your browser, neither can TiVo Desktop. However, Im not sure where I can go from here.

I installed and configured Galleon. Ran into essentially the same problem. Galleon saw the Tivo recordings list, and seemed to start dowloading, but there was simply no progress.

Finally, to test if the problem was limited to my computer, I loaded Tivo Desktop on my wifes laptop computer (also part of my home wireless network) and tried to download files using Desktop and a browser. I got the exact errors from both methods. 

Any suggestions on how I can move forward on this issue, or should I just give up on being able to transfer my Tivo programs to my computer?


----------



## KrazyKooter (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't know the answer but I wish I did. I'm having the same problem. I've had everything working in the past but not any more. I've also tried different computers and different wireless routers as well. The funny thing is it didn't work for a couple months then last night I got it to transfer 2 movies to my PC. I thought I did something to fix something. But it won't work again.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Have you tried rebooting the TiVo?


----------



## KrazyKooter (Sep 19, 2006)

I've tried everything.

Was on the phone last night with TIVO's 2nd tier support and we still couldn't figure it out.


----------



## KrazyKooter (Sep 19, 2006)

After trying more things I may have came up with a fix, at least I was able to initiate a transfer from the TIVO to a PC the last three times in a row.

History: My transfers would always work great in both directions in my old house where I updated over the phone line.

Now in our new place I have high speed so I had update set for the network.

Looking for things to try I switched update back to the phone line and the transfer problem seems to have been resolved.

I'll oviously transfer everything I want off and then switch update back to the network. This is the way the TIVO settings will be the majority of the time. When I want to transfer I'll switch it temporarily.

Let me know if this works for you!!!


----------



## PEB (Jul 30, 2005)

KrazyKooter,

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, that didn't work either. I'll keep working on the problem and reading this forum.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

PEB said:


> Ive got a Netgear WGR614v5 wireless router with a D-Link DWL-G120 USB adapter on the Tivo.


What model Series2 do you have, and what's the exact model of your D-Link adapter? I only ask because some of the D-Link DWL-G120s don't work with certain models as listed on the supported adapters page.

Maybe you could get a TiVo wireless G adapter and see if that helps? Or do you have another supported wireless adapter you can connect to your TiVo?


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

This is the exact same problem I have run into with DWL-G120 H/W ver B1 (I know Tivo says not supported). Back in April I had when I bought Tivo Series 2 (540) and the wireless adapter, I could download programs from TIVO to my PC and PC to TIVO. I still have them sitting on my PC as a proof.
Today (after 4-5 months) when I try to transfer programs from TIVO to PC, I can see the list of programs on the Tivo Desktop but when I start transferring Tivo restarts/reboots within a minute. And then keeps rebooting every hour till I do the whole guided setup again . Something changed over the last 4-5 months. Strangely PC to TIVO transfers still seem to work fine, which is what I was using it for most of the time.
Thinking back...here is what changed:
I upgraded from 7.2.2 to 7.3
I upgraded Tivo Desktop from 2.3a

Is there a way I can go back to 7.2.2? I am hoping transfers would start working both ways. Or if any of you, having DWL-G120 H/W ver B1 and Tivo 7.2.2, can confirm transfers work both ways (or they don't in which case something else changed).

Thanks for patience. Any other clues?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

alokkola said:


> Is there a way I can go back to 7.2.2?


Nope.

It's quite possible that the Linux wireless drivers they used in 7.2 were changed (or updated) in 7.3. The adapter is clearly listed as not supported. You probably got lucky that it worked in 7.2, but it doesn't anymore.


----------



## PEB (Jul 30, 2005)

windracer,

Doooooh! Your posted spurred me to more closely examine my hardware. Sure enough, my DWL-G120 adapter was version B1 (in the smallest font possible on the back of the package). I stopped at BestBuy tonight and purchased a Tivo adapter. My programs are downloading as I type this, already about 25 times further along than ever before. Thanks again for asking the question, as I might still be fruitlessly struggling.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

PEB ... glad I could help out! :up:


----------

